# Ordered my BFD, But What I Really Need is a New Listening Room



## Guest (May 1, 2006)

After playing around with my Radio Shack SPL meter using the Rives Audio Test CD 2 and moving my Hsu VTF-3 to several different locations in my living room, I have come to the following conclusion: no matter how I equalize the sub, I am never going to be satisfied with its output in my giant living room which is large in and of itself, but which has a cathedral ceiling and opens into my kitchen, the hall, and the upstairs landing. Given the design, I don't think any sub is likely to loosen an plaster at 20- 25hz or less. This is not the fault of the sub, but is a natural product of the design of my house. If I pot the sub up loud enough, yes, I can hear a pure tone at 20, 25 and 31.5 hz, but I don't think I will ever be able the SPL that the Hsu is capable of becuase of the room. Have any of you had a similar problem?

Since my youngest son is now off to college, I am thinking of converting his bedroom to an AV- home theater room. Guess he'll just have to sleep in a theater chair when he comes home to visit.

Of course, none of this stops me from tinkering with the BFD when it comes-- it is always possible to make things a little better!


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

This ought to do it for $7999.00!










"The Genelec 7073A active subwoofer is a powerful and precise bass reproduction tool for large Surround Sound or Stereo installations. Its 19 Hz lower cut-off frequency and 124 dB sound pressure output capability are sufficient to handle the most demanding high SPL applications."


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

:rofl: chump change for a lawyer! 

Sit down and hold on for dear life! 




our one and only mobilelawyer said:


> Since my youngest son is now off to college, I am thinking of converting his bedroom to an AV- home theater room. Guess he'll just have to sleep in a theater chair when he comes home to visit.


:T Now you are using that noggin' for something besides legal work.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2006)

Ayreonaut said:


> This ought to do it for $7999.00!
> 
> "The Genelec 7073A active subwoofer is a powerful and precise bass reproduction tool for large Surround Sound or Stereo installations. Its 19 Hz lower cut-off frequency and 124 dB sound pressure output capability are sufficient to handle the most demanding high SPL applications."


I can see the headline now:

*Local Attorney Found Slain in Home After Delivery of Massive Loudspeakers-- Wife Sought for Questioning-- Husband Was Smiling Holding Radio Shack Device in Hand As First Bullets Hit*


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2006)

I've got the same problem. In my prior house, my listening area / home theater was about 4,500 cubic feet with a PB-12 / Plus-2. It rocked! It did a reasonably nice job of pressurizing the room and the bass was wonderful.

We moved to a different home which is substantially larger with vaulted ceilings, large open entries between rooms, open stairwells to the lower and upper levels, etc. It's an awesome home - the downside is that my sub now needs to fill 46,000 cubic feet. Ouch! I believe an Infinite Baffle sub might do the trick but I don't think my neighbors would be too happy. A dedicated home theater or listening room is out of the question so I guess I'll just have to tune my existing sub and live with it. Oh how I miss the chest pounding LFE I used to have! I wonder if bass shakers will make me feel any better about my missing bass?

If I ever do install that IB sub, perhaps I might need your legal services as well . . .


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Getcha two SVS PB12-Plus/2's :sarcastic:


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

I agree with Sonnie, but go online with SVS first of all. Their support is great and they'll recommend the best combination/option.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2006)

Now I can pinch myself and know that I am not crazy. Yes, I might actually _think_ about utilizing two SVS PB12-Plus/2's, and I would probably love the result. 

Alas, however, reality must take hold and I will have to be satisfied with the one Hsu. My son's bedroom is pretty small!!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh yeah... if you are gonna really do the bedroom to HT room trick... the HSU should be fine.

That should be interesting. I bet you're laying it all out right now huh?

When my wife told me I could build an HT room... I liked to have wet my pants.


----------

